# What's up with Welk Platinum points new levels?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 13, 2009)

We got our platinum point updates and they are talking about special privileges, bonus points from developer, earlier reservation options etc for new categories of owners: VIP, Select, Elite and just the rest of us who paid too much money anyway and are now relegated to second class citizen status.
Anyone have information on this? I asked at owner services and was told all they knew was that it started in January. 
Liz


----------



## applegirl (May 14, 2009)

I hope some Welk owners will chime in here.  I love this resort and would love to learn more.  I'll be reading!

Janna


----------



## gorevs9 (May 14, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We got our platinum point updates and they are talking about special privileges, bonus points from developer, earlier reservation options etc for new categories of owners: VIP, Select, Elite and just the rest of us who paid too much money anyway and are now relegated to second class citizen status.
> Anyone have information on this? I asked at owner services and was told all they knew was that it started in January.
> Liz


Don't worry Liz...I'm sure your resort will be contacting you as to how you can now get these dubious benefits by just plunking down thousands of dollars to basically re-buy your own unit.

Mike


----------



## Jaybee (May 14, 2009)

Liz, I hadn't read any of that yet...or maybe skipped over it (bad idea), but I wondered why we were offered another presentation, and a night at Villas on the Green...and supposedly a cert for a free week's stay somewhere, for $99.
We took it, simply because we love staying there, but I couldn't figure out what on earth they would try to sell us now. What could be more than the highly touted Premier membership?  Yep, they tried to sell us more points, to make it "so much more useful".  Does it ever end?  Jean


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 14, 2009)

We did a presentation at Desert Oasis, because they were very insistant and they offered us 60,000 more points, (no) and said nothing about these new levels that make up regular platinum owners second class citizens.
Liz


----------



## MissingLink (May 16, 2009)

Maybe you should call Owner Services and ask for a different person...

The program began in January... but you have to own at least 540,000 points to qualify for the first level anyway. If they want to offer more benefits to people who are willing to spend that much money... more power to them! The economy is slow and new programs are beneficial. 

I would hardly say that makes you a "second class citizen." 

Besides, the points program was not offered when the Villas on the Greens owners bought their time. Does it not bother you that (according to your definition) YOUR ownership reverted them to second class citizens? I'm sure you would have no problem telling them that they should spend the kind of money YOU did to get the same benefits that you have. In the same way....YOU should spend the money that the VIP members spent if you want to be at the same level as them!

What company doesn't offer more perks for buying more product? It would be foolish of them NOT to.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 16, 2009)

We actually started out with a fixed week with the original Welk Villas and did pay a bunch of money to convert, so that would be the option for Villas on the Green people also. The conversion to points offered certain benefits, but changing the ability to book early to suck people into buying more points still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 
Liz


----------



## Danette (May 29, 2009)

*Welk calls*

We've received two calls in the past week about a "40th Anniversary" celebration.  I have not called back - the message went on about 3 nights for this "special event" but did not give any dates.  Anyone else heard anything similar?  We already have too many vacations planned this year (very sad problem  ) but I may call back since I am now curious.


Danette


----------



## Cathyb (May 30, 2009)

Liz:  I feel for you!  Same thing happened to us at Starwood properties in Rancho Mirage.  We bought when the shovel was just breaking ground.  After about a year, Westin/Starwood added restrictions to the property that will hurt resale values on it drastically by not allowing we owners to resell with Starwood options transferable -- the highest point of owning Starwood properties.   At this point in owning timeshares, I feel we are just Pawns to be moved about by Corporate for their best moves/interests


----------

